# Detailingworld™ Review – Illuminate Car Care Ultimate Polish



## Cookies

*Detailingworld Review – Illuminate Car Care Ultimate Polish*

*Detailingworld Review - Illuminate Car Care - Ultimate Polish*
*Introduction*
Hi everyone. The product I'm reviewing today is one from a brand that's new to Detailing World; Illuminate Car Care - www.illuminatecarcare.co.uk 
Their website explains that the Illuminate Car Care was founded in 2015, with products launched to the public on 22nd September 2017, after two years of research and development.
Illuminate Car Care Ultimate polish will be tested on my latest acquisition, a 2004 Ford Focus in Panther Black, which has been washed but never, apparently, given any real tlc as we know on Detailing World

*The Product*
Illuminate Car Care Ultimate Polish arrived in the post in a plain white PET bottle with a push-to-click-open lid. There was no branding on the bottle, but a quick look at the website shows that the labels have been rendered for production, with product detail and instructions for use clearly displayed.








As with most polishes, Illuminate Ultimate Polish has a thick creamy consistency, is white in colour, and has a slightly chemical/wax scent. I actually like these types of bottles and lids, as they're easy to open, squeeze and close with one hand while holding an applicator pad or machine polisher.

*The Manufacturer says:*
_ From https://www.illuminatecarcare.co.uk/product-page/ultimate-polish
This Polish had been designed to deal with all the imperfections in your paintwork. Ultimate Polish will remove the finer swirls and scratches, while hiding the deeper scratches with filling agents in a single polish. _

*The Method*
This appears to be a fairly standard process. 
From the Illuminate Car Care Ultimate polish webpage: 
How to use:
-Apply to a washed and dried car.
-Place product onto your applicator and apply to the surface
-Leave for 5-10 minutes and buff off the residue with a microfiber towel.
Now, one thing I felt was missing here was a bit more detail as to amounts and whether the manufacturer would rather it was applied by hand or machine. So, in order to see if I could notice any discernible difference, I decided to tape up the bonnet of the Focus and do a side-by-side comparison of the two application methods.
I took a guess, and applied 3 pea (ish) sized blobs
























The left side was applied using a black finishing pad on my DA, the right by hand on a foam applicator. 








The product was applied, and left for 10 minutes, then buffed with a plush microfibre. 








Upon removal, it was clear that the Ultimate Polish had been working, as the black paint was darker and definitely shinier than the areas under the tape, but there didn't appear to be any difference between the side applied by machine vs the side applied by hand. 
Apologies, black is notoriously hard to photograph, as it picks up reflections of me!








50:50 of the bonnet, applied by hand. Excuse the gratuitous crotch shot. 








It clearly works, and you can see a notable improvement. However, the product is quite oily, and I had to buff a few times to remove the entire product from the bonnet. Black paint is notorious for highlighting marks and polish residue, so I wouldn't necessarily mark the product down for this. 
The finished article.








*Price*
Illuminate Car Care Ultimate Polish is currently available in 3 sizes at https://www.illuminatecarcare..../product-page/ultimate-polish/ -
250ml - reduced from £6.49 to £4.54
500ml - reduced from £9.99 to £6.99
1 litre - reduced from £14.49 to £10.14
I'm assuming the mark-down in price is an introductory offer to get their products out into the market. 
Illuminate Car Care also offers free delivery on all orders over £70.

*Would I use it again?*
I probably would. To do a quick fix or improve the appearance of a car's paintwork, I think it'd do the job well. However, I'd like to see how a wax or sealant would perform on top of this to really make my mind up.

*Conclusion*
Having had a chance to use Illuminate Car Care Ultimate Polish, I am reasonably impressed. It filled some of the minor scratches/marks, and darkened the paint. I was somewhat disappointed that the bottle arrived without a label or any branding attached, as that would most definitely have added to the novelty value of using a new product. It simply gives the impression that the products are incomplete somehow. 
The price-point is good at the current discounted amount, so it's worth a punt. I'm not terribly excited by this one though.

"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

